# Back to the Future Best Movie poll



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

Three movies one could not do without the other.. but...... Wich is you fave and why?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2001)

I voted for number one. It just starts off the Back to the Future films very well. If you've seen this one first you can understand the other two. Not like my husband who saw the second one before the first and was totally confused.

Annette.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 21, 2001)

LOL!!! the second one before the first... That would be wierd. You wouldn't get the similarities and diffs between the two if you didn't watch the first one first!:aliengray


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi,
I voted for the first one. The first one I believe has a very strong and in depth plot.
I think it was great! (and still is) 
~Ice~


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 24, 2001)

Nice to see a new point of view.


----------



## Brit Chick (Sep 4, 2001)

I voted for the first movie - of course !

Its not just that its a fantasic film, but I had such great memories of seeing it.  We were on holiday in Orange, LA staying with some friends of my Mum & Dad  and we all went to see it at one of the cineplex places.   So I got to see if b4 all my friends back here in the UK.

Of the three I reckon the second film was the weakest although it had its moments - old Marty trying to play the guitar !

I just loved the Doc as a blacksmith in the Old West in the third film, and Marty's reaction when he realises he is standing on the Doc's grave.   

There are lot of physical humour in all these films and I watch them over and over again.


----------



## Asmiley (Sep 4, 2001)

hmm well i still liked the second one the best but it's really hard to compre to the first one.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Oct 8, 2001)

*Second film*

The second film is my favourite because it is set in the future with new ideas and also because it develops the first films ideas but leaves questions for the third film.  I am a big back to the future fan anyway and have two and three on video.  :rolly2:    :rolly2:


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 8, 2001)

Very Cool Space Mokey!


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 9, 2001)

The first has gotta be the best. Definitely. All the gags, the humour, the suspense, the terror (hey when i first saw the film, i was veeeeryyy little, and seeing an old man shot to death is terrifying and can give you nightmares when your little.).....


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 10, 2001)

Wow! tell me about it I had nightmares from Roger Rabbit when I was little.


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 10, 2001)

is there a roger rabbit forum?


----------



## summershake (Nov 8, 2001)

I wanted to vote but I can't! 
Seems like I'm the fence sitter here... 
I loved all three of them!!! 
...no, can't choose!!!


----------



## Annette (Nov 9, 2001)

It is a difficult choice to make Summershake but I do prefer the first one.


annette


----------



## summershake (Nov 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *It is a difficult choice to make Summershake but I do prefer the first one.
> 
> 
> annette  *


Yeah, it's too hard for me!
The third part is great too and I loved the scenes in the second part at the prom when Marty meets his part one pendant...lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

hmmmm....i dont know what it is, but my allegiance is given over to the first film...although they're all great!


Sin


----------



## Asmiley (Nov 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *is there a roger rabbit forum? *



Good question. I don't know. it's possible. hmm have you looked?


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

i dont think there is. i dont think it would get added thought cos its not scifi is it...mind you, i suppose it is fantasy...hmmm


Sin


----------



## Chilly (Nov 26, 2001)

*hey*

ME LOVE THE SECOnD ONEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!lol (even tho i cant spell it and had to go bak to put the n in.....)

same reason as pm.its in the futureand  im a killer for duturistitc movies


----------



## Asmiley (Nov 26, 2001)

it could become an anime general disscussions thread.


----------



## summershake (Nov 26, 2001)

That's cool, Asmiley! I loved watching it! Do the original actors synchronize it like in the german translation or not?


----------



## Asmiley (Jan 30, 2002)

um german translation? I have no idea.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 10, 2002)

I voted the first one. It is by far the most memorable. Even thou part 2 has pretty good twists and time paradox events, it lacks the comic spirit of the original.


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 11, 2002)

:wave: Too bad noone liked part three.


----------



## Quill (Jan 26, 2003)

The first BTTF is my all-time favorite film.  The sequels are almost painful to watch, though.


----------



## stripes (Apr 1, 2003)

Im sorry to just jump in here, but originally I think BTTF 1 was supposed to be the only movie.  But the film's success demanded it a sequel, or actually sequels.  But this is a difficult choice because it is really just one story, and a great story at that.  However, if I really had to chose a favorite, the one that I would choose would problably be number 1, because it started it all.

However, I like the futurastic twist to the second one, and the Old western setting for the third one(I love westerns).   

Good question BTW...


----------



## Asmiley (Apr 1, 2003)

thankse stripes. I thought it was a good Q to ask since ther are thre movies and it's not just one movie.   This is my fave triology that I've ever seen and I wasn't going to let this q get away.


----------



## stripes (Apr 1, 2003)

lol 
This is one of my favorite trilogies as well, next to Star Wars and Indiana Jones.  Marty Mcfly is like the coolest  teenage character to hit the screen ever, and the Doc is absolutely a blast to watch.  I especially like how he's very ecentric and unpredictable.  Overall a great trilogy, so hence, the difficulty of answering this question. 

But, if my house was burning down, and if I was only able to grab only one of the movies, it would problably be # 1.  But now I feel guilty, because #2 and 3 are great too...


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Sep 28, 2003)

I voted Part 2 hands down. It's the one I always remember the best from my child-hood. I always had the plot twisted in my mind because I hadn't seen it in years, but now that I've got it straight it's my favorite. I love how it's about the future, but they have to go to the past again to fix the future. The multi-generations in it is just so awesome. Plus double Marty and Doc? Gotta love it.


----------



## immortalem (Feb 26, 2005)

They are all good but the first one in any trilogy is always the best because it is new and it starts out the story.  And the same is true in this case, the first one is the best.  It is true that there was only to be one but with the success of the film there was a demand for a sequel.


----------



## Kanazaka (Aug 22, 2005)

I voted for Part One, since the writing and acting are both top-notch.  The special effects admittedly pale in comparison to those from Parts Two and Three, but they're still believable enough to effectively tell the story.  Also, overall, BTTF Part One was the most energetic and the funniest of the three, IMHO.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2006)

Broken poll - closing thread.


----------

